# Does Bontrager/Trek suck?



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

More specifically, do R7 Plus tires suck? I can't find any info on these tires that came on my brand new Madone 5.2. I did notice another thread with the same tires on a 2011 2.1 Trek. On that thread the user was having problems. Why would Trek spec a new $3,000 plus bike with inferior tires? Maybe my bike shop took the R3 tires off and put the R7 Plus tires on. Surely they wouldn't do something devious like that would they? Anyone familiar with the R7 Plus tires? According to the specifications the R3 tires look quite impressive. Thought I would start here before I accuse the LBS of shenanigans.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

FWIW: Tires (and wheels) is where money is saved on readymade bicycles.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Does it have Tectronic brakes on it?


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

It does indeed have Tectronic brakes on it. How'd you know?


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I would not sweat the tires. They are disposable. 3,000 miles and you will wear them out and be on to something else.


----------



## bwalling (Apr 2, 2011)

TCW1 said:


> More specifically, do R7 Plus tires suck? I can't find any info on these tires that came on my brand new Madone 5.2. I did notice another thread with the same tires on a 2011 2.1 Trek. On that thread the user was having problems. Why would Trek spec a new $3,000 plus bike with inferior tires? Maybe my bike shop took the R3 tires off and put the R7 Plus tires on. Surely they wouldn't do something devious like that would they? Anyone familiar with the R7 Plus tires? According to the specifications the R3 tires look quite impressive. Thought I would start here before I accuse the LBS of shenanigans.


http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...d/race_performance/madone_5_series/madone_5_2

That says R3 is what comes on the bike. If you got something else, I'd question the LBS.


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

bwalling said:


> http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bike...d/race_performance/madone_5_series/madone_5_2
> 
> That says R3 is what comes on the bike. If you got something else, I'd question the LBS.


Right on. I met a dude on Saturday on a bike tour with the same Madone in a smaller size. He got his bike a week ago; it had the R3s. These R7 Plus tires seem pretty lame. I have some Vittoria Diamante Pros I threw on yesterday and went for a short ride. They were much more supple and wonderful. The blue sidewalls look a little strange on the Black Madone but the performance is worth it. I've contacted Trek directly about the situation. The bike shop may be innocent but I'm wondering what the real deal is.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

"They are disposable.".....exactly. I expect that Trek specs say "subject to change" too and it was most likely that whatever factory this Trek was assembled in didn't have the other tires on hand when this particular batch of Madones came off the line. I wouldn't make an issue of it with the LBS as I'd be surprised if they would spend the time to swicth out tires on a new bike just to try and sell them later. 

If the OP doesn't like the tires on the bike, buy something different and keep the original tires as spares.


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

The shop upgraded my wheelset (Ksyrium Elites) with the bike purchase so maybe they just threw the R7s on. Maybe it was innocent, maybe the factory just threw them on. Either way I'm a little frustrated. Didn't expect to be procuring a new set of tires on a brand new bike. Seriously, these R7s are pretty horrible.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

,... it does say on Trek's website:



> We reserve the right to make changes to the product information contained on this site at any time without notice, including with respect to equipment, specifications, models, colors, and materials.


though I can't find the R7 on the Bontrager website


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

tednugent said:


> ,... it does say on Trek's website:
> 
> 
> 
> though I can't find the R7 on the Bontrager website


They're so horrible Trek/Bontrager is ashamed to mention them.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

TCW1 said:


> The shop upgraded my wheelset (Ksyrium Elites) with the bike purchase so maybe they just threw the R7s on. Maybe it was innocent, maybe the factory just threw them on. Either way I'm a little frustrated. Didn't expect to be procuring a new set of tires on a brand new bike. Seriously, these R7s are pretty horrible.


Go to one of the UK web vendors and buy some new tires. They're half what they charge here and shipping is pretty cheap. I like www.ribble.com. It's always good to have a stash of extra tires so if you slice one open on a piece of glass you don't have to run around the night before a big ride paying $65 for a tire you could have bought for $35. Plus, for me, the back always wears out before the front.


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

TCW1 said:


> The shop upgraded my wheelset (Ksyrium Elites) with the bike purchase so maybe they just threw the R7s on. Maybe it was innocent, maybe the factory just threw them on. Either way I'm a little frustrated. Didn't expect to be procuring a new set of tires on a brand new bike. Seriously, these R7s are pretty horrible.


I'm new to road biking and only have 150 miles on my Trek 2.1 with the R7 tires, what is it about the tires that is so horrible? I don't have a reference for comparison and am interested in what I would be gaining by switching to a different tire. You mentioned the Vittoria tires are more supple, for us noobs, what advantage is a supple tire?


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

ischgl99 said:


> I'm new to road biking and only have 150 miles on my Trek 2.1 with the R7 tires, what is it about the tires that is so horrible? I don't have a reference for comparison and am interested in what I would be gaining by switching to a different tire. You mentioned the Vittoria tires are more supple, for us noobs, what advantage is a supple tire?


You can feel a more supple ride due to the high tpi. Only reason I noticed is that I tried the Diamantes right after riding the R7s. Of course it could've been in my insanity and it really is just because I'm pissed a lower-end tire was put on a bike I paid a fairly large amount of cash for. The store owner was raving about the R3s just a few days before so I was excited to try them on my new ride. I didn't notice the R7s were on until after two rides and wondering why the R3s (not really R3s) felt inferior to the Vittorias. I was actually riding on the ghetto tires. Make sense. Oh well, guess that's just the nature of business these days; quality and forthrightness is nearly non-existent. You can pretty much expect to get screwed over even with reputable brands.


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I read a comment from someone else a few weeks ago saying he noticed a big difference when he replaced his R7 tires to something else, I think it was a Continental tire. I have not been disappointed with the tires I have now, but looks like only from ignorance of what a nice tire feels like  I didn't try riding a carbon frame when I was looking for a bike for the same reason, didn't want to know what I was missing!


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

Treks reply:

"Thanks for writing. We may have a running change over the course of a certain model year, this can include a change in tire. When this occurs we replace with a similar tire in quality and performance. Please let us know if you have any additional questions."

They replied to my question in about a day. I commend them for the fast turn-around to my lunatic inquires.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I work in a store that sells Trek and quite often we see random tires on bikes. I remember one 3500 Disc having Maxxis Crossmark tire on it rather than some cheap tire. On a 1.5 it had R4's. Sometimes you get a weird set of tires, worth more (or less) than what is "supposed" to be on the bike. 


Honestly, they are disposable so don't sweat it. Use them as Winter tires if your worried about performance loss.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

"Some cheap tire" are often pretty good. For example, the cheap ($17 MSRP) Bontrager Select beat a whole bunch of big-name race tires in a rolling resistance test.

Don't be too swayed by brands. Remember that big companies like Trek have engineering resources that hipper brands may not.

IIRC, the higher end Bontrager tires are made by Vittoria., perform at least as well, and are cheaper (in the US).


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

*Thanks for the tip...*

...on ordering from Ribble (though anyone else should note that the web address below is incorrect; use the Google).

In your experience, does US Customs get interested and ever want to charge any kind of import tax (I have no idea what might be applicable)?




pmf said:


> Go to one of the UK web vendors and buy some new tires. They're half what they charge here and shipping is pretty cheap. I like Glenn and Gaye Ribble Real Estate | The Ribble Group. It's always good to have a stash of extra tires so if you slice one open on a piece of glass you don't have to run around the night before a big ride paying $65 for a tire you could have bought for $35. Plus, for me, the back always wears out before the front.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

I see that the Trek 1.5 has Bontrager T2 tires....I'm not sure the quality of those tires....what would a Trek LBS store say at point of purchase if I asked /bargained to replace those tires with Michelen Pro3, Michelin latex tubes....I'm just trying to be a smart purchaser of an entry level racing bike, figure I have most leverage at time of sale rather than later...(or am I overthinking this


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

blue lotus said:


> I see that the Trek 1.5 has Bontrager T2 tires....I'm not sure the quality of those tires....what would a Trek LBS store say at point of purchase if I asked /bargained to replace those tires with Michelen Pro3, Michelin latex tubes....I'm just trying to be a smart purchaser of an entry level racing bike, figure I have most leverage at time of sale rather than later...(or am I overthinking this


As you are just getting started, you might want to consider a more durable tire than the Pro 3 Race. Conti Gatorskins are a great tire as are the Conti Grand Prix 4000S. 

I tried latex tubes. Not worth the hassle in my opinion. They loose air too fast.


----------



## blue lotus (Aug 22, 2011)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> As you are just getting started, you might want to consider a more durable tire than the Pro 3 Race. Conti Gatorskins are a great tire as are the Conti Grand Prix 4000S.
> 
> I tried latex tubes. Not worth the hassle in my opinion. They loose air too fast.


Thanks...since I posted, I noted that my LBS has on sale the 2011 Trek 1.2 for 760, but it has even a worse tire--- Bontrager T1s, so I would prob ask for an upgrade on that tire, looks like it retails for only $13......Conti Gatorskins are sold by my LBS for $50, the Grand Prix is 70 or 80....I guess it's possible they'd ask for the difference between retail tire prices even if the request is made at time of purchase of the new Trek...but I think that this is an important swap to make....they tell me for cornering especially...


----------

